# football with peas!!!!!!!1



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i put 2 shelled peas in my tank for my plecos and soon as i put them in my tank all the fish went madf trying to eat them haha, it was sooooooo funny to watch they were pushing them all around the tank, i had to put a few more in in the end and they all went with in 5 minutes, 
i couldn't keep my eyes off them haha!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

lol sounds funny, i may try it 

-olie


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

lol, my fish do the same thing with my algae tabs.


----------

